

A few insights gained from a recent excursion into hashing - error54
http://chart.bt/1r9cNQX

======
Igglyboo
This is pretty interesting but I don't know what they were expecting. These
hashing functions are pretty strongly rooted in mathematics, usually
implementing the functions defined in math papers is the easiest part.
Probably would have worked better if they got a bunch of math majors to do
this instead of software developers.

I'm not trying to bash software developers either but most don't have the math
background to write their own (good)hashing function.

~~~
andreasvc
Actually, for example the mathematical relationship between prime numbers and
hash functions is unclear. Designing good hash functions seems to be an art
relying largely on trial and error. This link has some details:
[http://www.partow.net/programming/hashfunctions/index.html](http://www.partow.net/programming/hashfunctions/index.html)

------
vicaya
There is little reason to use non-crypto hash these days, given fast crypto
hash like SipHash.

